# Full face helmet with a buckle chin strap NOT a double D-ring strap



## pushinpixels (Jul 4, 2007)

Does this helmet exist anymore? 

My old Pryme full face had the buckle strap. My newer Specialized Deviant has the double D-ring strap and I absolutely HATE taking it off and on. I'm sure the double D is more secure, but I really miss the convenience of a buckle strap.


----------



## wickedone31 (Jul 18, 2010)

why would you want to sacrifice protection for convenience?


----------



## PerfectZero (Jul 22, 2010)

I can usually just loosen the double-d ring instead of completely unbuckling it to take it off. Actually pretty handy since I can just plop it back on and pull to tighten instead of fumbling around with a buckle.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Unless they've changed since I got mine a year or so ago, the Giro Remedy has a buckle.


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

i like the buckle on my remedy, but i do have to tighten it before every run. it has a tendency to loosen a bit. 

i agree, d ring is annoying while shuttling or downhilling since you take your helmet off so often


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

Remedy does have the buckle system. Same with mine on getting lose but I think that's because I use the straps to take it off my head and loosen it by accident


----------



## pushinpixels (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. Seems like the Giro Remedy is the last FF helmet available with a QR buckle.
O'Neal fury RL is another option I discovered with a magnetic buckle strap.


----------



## DParks (Oct 3, 2009)

Try these

http://www.echoproducts.com/

I used them on my motorcycle helmets but they can probably work. The outer part is plastic but the parts that snap together and hold the strap are metal. And you can leave the D rings on while you are deciding if you like it.


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

new oneal airtech has a pretty nice buckle
http://www.southerndownhill.com/reviews/helmet/oneal-airtech-at1-first-look.html

good looking helmet too, but im not sure what certifications it has


----------

